# How do you change pellets in RecTec?



## yellowraregt (Jun 10, 2020)

So now that I have my RecTec 590, how do you change pellets?  I have several different flavors that I will use, mostly Apple, Cherry and Pecan and of course the competition blend.  So enquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## forktender (Jun 11, 2020)

If it doesn't have a pellet dump use a shop vac. I keep a small Harbor Freight shop vac next to my pellet pooper to clean it out, you should too.


----------



## mike guy (Jun 11, 2020)

After a while you will get a fee for how much pellets to put in for a cook and you can try and use only enough for that cook.  If you start running low just add 30 minutes at a time.  

The point is you can get low enough for your next cook, what is left can be used to warm up the cooker and whatever pellet you switch to will be smoking by the time you add food.   I tend to switch from a high flavor pellet like lumberjack hickory to a cheaper fuel once I wrap a brisket anyway.  

I’ve also had luck using a scoop to remove pellets.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jun 11, 2020)

mike guy said:


> After a while you will get a fee for how much pellets to put in for a cook and you can try and use only enough for that cook.  If you start running low just add 30 minutes at a time.
> 
> The point is you can get low enough for your next cook, what is left can be used to warm up the cooker and whatever pellet you switch to will be smoking by the time you add food.   I tend to switch from a high flavor pellet like lumberjack hickory to a cheaper fuel once I wrap a brisket anyway.
> 
> I’ve also had luck using a scoop to remove pellets.


 I do the same thing as quoted above


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> If it doesn't have a pellet dump use a shop vac. I keep a small Harbor Freight shop vac next to my pellet pooper to clean it out, you should too.


This.  You're going to need to clean out the ash after a couple of cooks anyway, so get a cheap shop vac and it can pull double duty.


----------

